# 17.5 gearing help



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

What are ppl gearing the 17.5 compared to a stock motor and and compared to a 13.5 
To give an example I was running a 18 tooth in my stock brushed XXXTMF1 in offroad and I installed the 17.5 and put a 20 on it and it wasn't as fast I thought it should be 
I think I went the wrong way as it looked like I needed more torque so I geared it lower 
I ran out of time to do more testing on it but I only have one more race day outdoors and than I will be indoors trying to push the 17.5 in pan car and stadium truck 

LMK what you folks think


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I would try at least at 23 tooth pinion and see how it goes.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Casey - The 17.5 isn't intended to be a stock motor replacement. From Novak's website:

"Novak introduces the SS17.5 Pro Brushless Motor, which is a 17.5-turn, 540-size, sensor-based brushless motor. The SS17.5 Pro offers speed *slower then* the average 27-turn Brushed Racing Stock Motor, so this motor is great for beginner drivers or drivers looking for extended run times. "

You shouldn't expect it to be as fast as a 13.5 any more than you would expect a stock brushed motor to run like a 19-turn. The reason they developed the 17.5 in the first place was to be a 2-cell LiPo equivalent to a 4-cell (NiMh) stock brushed motor.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

from what I read about in the threads of people who did the testing, with 4-cells it should run pretty much like a stock brushed motor.....look over in the Oval Racing section at the threads where they were testing this motor.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Casey,

I agree with Steve ... the 17.5 is quite a bit lower rpm than a STOCK type motor...but should have plenty of power when geared properly. (Gear Up)

For oval, this is where it was geared w/ 4 cell comparing to STOCK 4 cell.
17.5 4 cell new pack good 
5.6 to 5.9s 
88/49 <--- Gearing w/ 2.25 tires
52/5.02 laps 
166 deg



> The reason they developed the 17.5 in the first place was to be a 2-cell LiPo equivalent to a 4-cell (NiMh) stock brushed motor.


although that was the reason it was made, early testing actually showed the 17.5/LIPO runs almost identical to the 10.5/4 cell (MUCH faster than the 4 cell STOCK cars) , which is why we are currently pushing for a 21.5 (or Slower) motor.


----------



## dadandsonrcnuts (Apr 5, 2006)

what was the run line and how hot can they get before it's to hot or is cooler better.

anhtony


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I was reading that with the 17. 5 with a 6 cell that it was to run like a 13.5 on 4 cell 
I will do some more testing this weekend and see what I come up with 

I would assume that from SWtour testing which I have been following that it would be faster or as fast as a brushed stock in a truck on 6 cell 

Keep the info coming too


----------

